

Which language is a good choice to develop a model & analyze stock price? - choi

It's been a while since i actively follow about financial markets, specially stock price movement. I know its not a place to make money for ordinary folks, but i wanna give a try.<p>i read quite enough books and got some ideas to start build something. a friend of mine advise me to use stock analyzing softwares, at the moment i don't have any interest to buy some kind of expensive stock analyzing software.<p>I have a row data, not quite enough, which i'm gonna use and test the model for the moment.<p>any good ideas about which language i should use or should i consider to check and try software like matlab? thx
======
michael_dorfman
There are a lot of people using F# for financial work.

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/quantifa/>
<http://cs.hubfs.net/forums/thread/45.aspx>
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lucabol/archive/2008/12/04/financial...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lucabol/archive/2008/12/04/financial-
functions-for-net-released.aspx)

------
ankushnarula
Matlab and SAS are both considered excellent for financial/statistical
modeling. The quants at my old firm used a mix of Matlab, C++ and .NET.
However it sounds like you're not integrating with external libraries or
realtime data feeds so Matlab should suffice.

------
retroafroman
I've seen R used for this type of thing. See
[http://www.milktrader.net/2010/01/programming-custom-
backtes...](http://www.milktrader.net/2010/01/programming-custom-backtest-
profile-in.html)

------
kranner
Mathematics?

~~~
choi
i'm talking about matlab s/w

~~~
kranner
Just a joke on the over-general use of 'what language' in the title.

